# shirt & tie combination for Suits



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

hi guys,

my brothers wedding is coming up in several weeks and ive just bought two Daniel Hetcher suits from slaters. Theyre being altered as we speak.

the shirt and tie selection in slaters were mediocre at best.

here are the suits

http://www.slaters.co.uk/suits/by-brand/daniel-hechter-suits/daniel-hechter-dh6078-two-button-suit

http://www.slaters.co.uk/suits/by-brand/daniel-hechter-suits/daniel-hechter-mid-grey-two-button-suit

i need someone who knows about colour matching to direct me in terms of shirts and ties for these two suits.

the lady at slaters tried but she was just pot luck guessing imo.

so my well groomed detailing buddies, what do you think?


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

I've always found the assistants at Slaters to be very good. I'd go back and get someone else to advise.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you know what colours the wedding party (groom, best man etc) are wearing?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ozwaldboateng.co.uk


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

As an above post is alluding to, using a tie colour that compliments the brides outfit could work. I'm very old school with stuff like this and definitely would opt for a plain white shirt, that would give you far greater flexibility with tie colours.:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

What the colors of the bride or groom 

I used to work for hugo boss, prada, paul smith, armani and a few others :wave: I might be able to help


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

This isn't your traditional English wedding with the best men and groom wearing the same and bridesmaids and bride wearing the same etc.

There's no dress code, so I can wear any colour any combination etc.

Blank canvas lads 

Cheers


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hair color, complexion a bit about you?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

5 10'
Shaven head
Goatee
Broad shoulders 48'' chest


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I have plenty of combos that I use but non spring to mind except I have a suite similar to your grey one and white shirt with orange tie looks good. 

Baby pink works well with blue too. I know it sounds daft but a lot of shops have packs that come with a tie, go and check them out for colour combos. Another one is black with the grey. Black shirt and a silver/greyish tie.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Good choice on the first suit, i've recently bought the exact same one which I'm wearing in my office as I type this. Was my first non Ted Baker for a lot of years, although I also bought two TB's at the same time!

Go for a high quality white shirt and go open neck, it's smart, it's casual and it's comfortable. The quality of the shirt is vital, look at something from Hawes and Curtis perhaps, or Charles Tyhritts ranges, dont skimp, expect to spend £80 + :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

petemattw said:


> The quality of the shirt is vital, look at something from Hawes and Curtis


+ 1, I get most of my shirts from Hawes and Curtis and they're really good quality.

Their site shows a range of shirt and tie combos...

http://www.hawesandcurtis.com/mens-formal-shirts_51.html


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

With the light grey suit, i'd get a light blue shirt and baby blue silk tie with silvery grey and white diagonal stripes.
Make sure the tie matches the shirt
Edit* Hackett do some decent ties


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i was thinking of the following combinations possibly

with teh blue suits, a baby/light blue shirt with white cutaway collar, a deep/bold red tie and red or white pocket square.

with the grey suit a striped or checked purple shirt with white cutaway collar and a deep purple silky type tie with matching pocket square.

thoughts......?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> i was thinking of the following combinations possibly
> 
> with teh blue suits, a baby/light blue shirt with white cutaway collar, a deep/bold red tie and red or white pocket square.
> 
> ...


I've gotta be honest estoril man, i wouldn't


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

what about this combination?

and this one?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm trying to look at these pics on the beach believe it or not :lol: can't quite make em out mate


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

is that a gag or you are on the beach on your phone, i cant work it it out lol.

ive looked at Curtis & Hawes and Charles Tyrwhitt and they both have a good selection.

Anywhere else i should look?

good thing is these two shops are next to each other in town, so when i go next it will hopefully be 2 birds 1 stone.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> is that a gag or you are on the beach on your phone, i cant work it it out lol.
> 
> ive looked at Curtis & Hawes and Charles Tyrwhitt and they both have a good selection.
> 
> ...


Lol, naa not a gag, i'm on holiday mate. Maybe have a look in where you suggested. tbh there's a bit too much going on in the first pic, not really my taste but it's up to you. I'd have a look in Hackett, if there's one nearby:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

actually i made a mistake its TM Lewin which is next to Curtis and Hawes.

Charles Tyrwhitt dont have a store in Birmingham.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Also make sure you tie a good tie knot, half Windsor mimimum


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm surprised no birds ain't come on with any style tips yet


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I would forget the tie. A Classic white shirt will go with anything.
This is me and Mrs NickTB on my wedding day


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i cant see the picture as im at work and its blocked.

i normally have a no tie policy as im more comfortable but its my brothers wedding and dont want to look the way i look at every wedding i.e. no tie.

need to make a bit of an effort and i think im going to have to go with a tie.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Also make sure you tie a good tie knot, half Windsor mimimum


i like a bigger/wider knot, not stupid ones like footballers and estate agents.

full windsor for me, it suits my fuller figure


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> i like a bigger/wider knot, not stupid ones like footballers and estate agents.
> 
> full windsor for me, it suits my fuller figure


Don't forget to add phones4u salesmen into that list :lol:

Glad to hear full Windsor :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Grey Suit, white Shirt, Skinny black tie with White Pocket Square, very Dainel Craig


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah a Daniel Craig that ate too many pies lol


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I like that combo Paul but what do you think about switching the skinny black to for a regular tie deep purple.

I'm a fatty and I don't think skinny ties suit me


----------

